# 2 different



## hibiscusmile (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's two different but beautiful species of the Chinese Mantis in my Hibiscus patch.

This one shows the green underneath the brown wings,







While this one blends right in just being Green!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 10, 2007)

That green one looks just like the grass.


----------



## Precious (Sep 10, 2007)

I love the Chinese. Your photos are beautiful. Are these guys just hanging out in your garden or did you place them there for the shoot?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 11, 2007)

I had them in the Bugatorium, &amp; i felt it was time to release them so they could find a mate.... The Dog, Abby stuck her nose in their containers and chased the brown one out. I was going to get my camera when I came back her big nose was in it and he was taking off :lol: i'll make her pay for it tomorrow though. I'll make her pose for a picture. She hates it! :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice looking chinese mantis, they blend in well obviously, i can never find a wild chinese mantis here 

Are they a pair? the first one looks like a male and female on the second. Maybe they will mate in your backyard.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 11, 2007)

No both are males! But I have females out there so they are in luck (_off_ with their heads) or maybe not!


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice photos Rebecca  

Great colouration I must say.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish mine would turn green like that.


----------

